# need your help



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

How would I get my P's stimulated to breed, I would find it odd that out of all my 6 p's they are all the sma sex.

they are all around 7 inches give or take so i think they are amture...

Water level?
Temo?
Deco?

what do i need please get specific
thanx
PatrickR


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Check out the Piranha Husbandry Forum....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...php?act=SF&f=14


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

